# My PLL progression thread



## MeSub20 (Nov 26, 2021)

This is my progression thread for learning full PLL. If you have any advice/tips on how to learn it faster, please feel free to mention it below. I will try to learn between 1-3 every couple of days...


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 26, 2021)

Cubehead has a really great video with a document on how to learn.









CubeHead PLL 1.1.pdf







drive.google.com




Check out the whole document


----------



## MeSub20 (Nov 26, 2021)

I have seen his vid and the pdf is very useful, thx


----------



## MeSub20 (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, today I learned H perm and U perm so a decent start


----------



## MeSub20 (Nov 28, 2021)

Aight, well 2day was very busy, so didn't pick up a cube all day long… Hoping tomorrow will be different


----------



## MeSub20 (Nov 29, 2021)

Ok, learned the zperm today, so that leaves me with around 18 left


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't know if this counts as progression, but I leaned that I should be memorizing the more common cases first, then I should work on the longer, and harder Ones. Is this a good method for learning the PLLs? If you have a different method, tell me. I will greatly appreciate the information. 

Thank you. MeSub25


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

MeSub25 said:


> I don't know if this counts as progression, but I leaned that I should be memorizing the more common cases first, then I should work on the longer, and harder Ones. Is this a good method for learning the PLLs? If you have a different method, tell me. I will greatly appreciate the information.
> 
> Thank you. MeSub25


It doesn't really matter I don't think, but it might help for immediate use in your solves.


----------



## LBr (Dec 1, 2021)

learn t perm and y perm next to complete 2 look pll. I would watch brian sun's pll vid since his y perm is the one that should be learnt


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

Well, I already know full 2 look PLL


----------

